# Fare storie



## saadia

Cari amici,

per favore qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe aiutare con la traduzione della parola "fare storie" in spagnolo di Spagna. Ecco la frase: "Lei deve inviare a scuola a suo figlio anche se farà storie"


Grazie mille,


----------



## Geviert

Hola Saadia,

la expresión "fare storie" se utiliza cuando alguien opone reparo a algo (una objeción) en términos simulados, falsos o tergiversando caprichosamente. Este último sentido es el caso de la frase (un niño que no desea ir al colegio y presenta cualquier justificación infundada para lograrlo). 

Sobre la traducción lamentablemente no puedo ayudarte porque no conozco el "español de españa". Tendrás que esperar a los expertos del lugar que te responderán con los modismos idiomáticos de la península.


----------



## mox

yo diría que puede ser "poner pegas"


----------



## infinite sadness

saadia said:


> Cari amici,
> 
> per favore qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe aiutare con la traduzione della parola "fare storie" in spagnolo di Spagna. Ecco la frase: "Lei deve inviare a scuola *a* suo figlio anche se farà storie"
> 
> 
> Grazie mille,


Lei deve mandare a scuola suo figlio...


----------



## daniel743

Lei deve inviare a scuola a suo figlio anche se farà storie.

Ella debe mandar a la escuela a su hijo por mas que haga caprichos.
Ella debe mandar a la escuela a su hijo aunque haga caprichos.

Ella debe mandar a su hijo a la escuela aunque haga caprichos. (mejor construcción)


----------



## Geviert

Daniel: _Usted _debe...


----------



## daniel743

Geviert: una duda...  LEI  no es tanto ella como usted ???


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, desde el punto de vista gramatical también es correcto pensar en el pronombre femenino de  tercera persona. Desde un punto de vista pragmático me parece más natural pensar en una exhortación directa y cortés.


----------



## 0scar

Aunque venga con historias...
Aunque salga con/venga con/ponga pretextos...

Espero no haber quedado _off-topic._


----------



## esteban

¿Y "fare storie" no podría traducirse también por "armar un escándalo" o "montar/hacer un show"?

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Neuromante

esteban said:


> ¿Y "fare storie" no podría traducirse también por "armar un escándalo" o "montar/hacer un show"?
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


Montar/armar un espectáculo/número/esacándalo.

Lo otro que has puesto no es español.

La traducción con "historia", dentro de su abanico, también abarca todas estas opciones y es más fiel al original.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Neuromante said:


> Montar/armar un espectáculo/número/esacándalo.
> 
> Lo otro que has puesto no es español.
> 
> La traducción con "historia", dentro de su abanico, también abarca todas estas opciones y es más fiel al original.



Aunque no me guste usar la palabra ''show'' en español, la DRAE lo admite e incluso contiene la expresión _montar un show._


> show.
> (Voz ingl.).
> 1. m. Espectáculo de variedades.
> 2. m. Acción o cosa realizada por motivo de exhibición.
> montar un ~.
> 1. loc. verb. Organizar o producir un escándalo.



Y debo decir que es muy común en Latinoamérica.


----------



## 0scar

Pero_ fare storie _no significa _fare i capricci (tener berrinches)_, ¿o sí?


----------



## infinite sadness

Seguro, _fare storie_ significa _fare i capricci_. Mi pare che il significato di _montar un escandalo_ sia differente. A naso parrebbe equivalente a _fare scenate_.


----------



## 0scar

Yo encuentro  que_ fare i capricci _es lo mismo que _fare le bizze_, aunque con contexto todas podrían ser intercambiables, pero en términos generales _fare storie _es _poner pretextos_, negarse con argumentos poco sólidos,  y _fare i capricci _es _patalear,  tener rabietas_.


----------

